# Deseret Peak 3D Indoor Shoot



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Stansbury Oquirrh Bowmens 7th Annual Deseret Peak 3D Indoor Shoot*

Jan 19th 9:00 am to 5:00 pm
Jan 20th 9:00 am to 3:00 pm

Deseret Peak Complex Indoor Arena 2930 Hwy 112 (between Tooele and Grantsville) From SLC take exit 99 off I-80 follow the signs to Deseret Peak Complex

"Redding Scoring" with aimong dots, and marked distances

$5000 Money and Prizes

For more info call: Jay: 435-884-3410 Wayne: 435-840-3607 Bryan: 435-883-6795 Cory: 435-884-3315

Hope to see a lot of UWN folks there.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there Saturday afternoon!!!  

Mark


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck everyone from Tooele Co. I hope you guys, kick the guys from over the mountain butts.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Maybe I'll go early and then head to 'dover when I'm done. Can I get my prize money up front? Might come in handy for the 2nd part of the day.....


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

How much is it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. to sad I wount make this one this year.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> How much is it?


I beleive it is $75 for the money/competition shoot and $20 for the fun shoot.

There will also be raffle tickets sold for prizes. I don't know what all the prizes will be but I know there is several dozen Easton arrows to be raffled off  .

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

We will have 30 3D targets setup at different distances. There will be a Hoyt bow raffled off as well as lots of other quality products. It is a great indoor shoot with yardages between 10-70 yards.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reponse MarkM. Sounds like a lot of fun for $20. Never been to a 3d shoot, I am working on the kitchen pass for this one.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Best indoor shoot you're going to find, folks. It's a little slow, but the yardages are a good mix and it's easy on arrows. You definitely need to get out there Sunday if you can. And Pro's right - lots of great stuff in the raffle.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

$900 in Gift Certs to Sportsman's...26 dozen arrows...3 Rinhart ball targets, and much more...It was a great shoot today...I shoot a 609...not great but better then last year...love to see all of you there tomorrow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

**** it! How'd I miss this one? I'd a been there fur sher.


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

I went out and had a ton of fun. The shooting line was packed all day. Who ended up winning each division? And how did everyone from here shoot?


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

We shot on Saturday morning at 9:00 AM and had a great time. I just shot for fun and scored a 589 but kind of fell apart at the end on the long Goat and Elk shots. Had a great time-thanks to all who helped to put the shoot on!!!

Cory


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I was glad to get back to the shoot. I made it in 05 and things have gotten in the way since. I love this shoot and encourage all of you to look for it next year. I shoot okay with a 618 but I couldn't hit a 20 yarder to save my live. I managed a 21 on all of the ones 40 yards or farther. I also lucked out and drew Gillingham on the blind team shoot draw and took first place.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought I had the fix put in so *I* would have Gillingham draw with me...**** IT!!! :evil:


----------

